# ,  / > Alinco >   Alinco DM-330MVE

## RA3AKF

? 
  ,     . 
  ! 
ALINCO  . 
  ,        
 .

----------


## RA3AKF

> .


       :wink:

----------


## UN7GM

- .
    pdf    jpg.        .  ,     SPlan   ,    ,    :-).

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> - .


 ,     -      .       ,        ,    .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ?


  :Laughing:  
 330MV,    330MVE. 
 ? :wink: 
,      +Service Manual 
 *pdf   .

----------


## UA3QAM

DM-330MVE.    24v  0,07a.   , 24v,   0,16.      ?    .      Q15  2SC2120   .   -   ,       600 .        ?
     -  -815?  .                         

P.S.    QRZ.RU-    .  .

----------


## RD6LW

> ,    D7 MTZ 138   Q10?   ?


    MTZ 13*B* 12.55.... 13.21  V  10 mA

----------


## RD6LW

> 35 .    Q1  Q2.   IXFH26N50Q.    ....    .


   + ( )  1  TL494.       13.8 .
+35        .      1  2   .

----------

Neznajka

----------


## UA3RW

.    ,       .

----------


## Neznajka

,      .  ,            .

----------

